# Irish Potato Candy.



## rdevous (Sep 3, 2009)

Has anyone ever heard of Irish Potato Candy?  I was the Event Manager for a wedding reception at the K of C Hall I belong to and they had two dishes of them sitting on the cake table.  Every time I had to go past them I palmed one until I got back in the kitchen.  You can not EAT JUST ONE!!!  I logged on the Internet as soon as I got home and Googled "Irish Potato Candy."  There were several different (duh!!!) recipes.  I cut and pasted the one they used to my recipe file in WORD.

Irish Potato Candy 

Ingredients:

1/4 cup butter, softened
4 oz cream cheese, softened
1 tsp pure vanilla extract
4 cups confectioner's sugar
2 1/2 cups flaked coconut
1 tbsp ground cinnamon 

Preparations

In a medium bowl, beat the butter and cream cheese together until smooth
Add the vanilla extract and confectioner's sugar; beat until smooth.
Using your hands if necessary, mix in the coconut.
Roll into balls about the size of a small almond and form a "potato."
Roll in the cinnamon.
Place onto a cookie sheet and chill to set.
If desired, roll potatoes in cinnamon again for darker color.

You WILL want to double this recipe.....and hide half.......use the Sargent Shultz's Defense....."Hogan...I know nothing.......nothing!!!"


I bet these would be good with a little cayenne pepper in the cinnamon......Hmmmmm.... 
	

		
			
		

		
	









Ray


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 3, 2009)

This recipe can not be Irish. There's no whiskey or beer in it. But if it is half as good as you say it most be good. thanks for the recipe I will try it soon and give you a review. We are crazy about the irish food we have eaten at acouple of really good irish pubs here. We do have a vacation planned for ireland next summer with my cousin who travels to ireland a couple times a month.


----------



## dropastone (Sep 3, 2009)

I've never herd of it either but is sure sounds good though.

Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## fire it up (Sep 3, 2009)

Man Ray, good recipe but you should mention how sweet they are, sooooooo good but you can only eat so many at a time.  We used to make them all the time as kids.
I love to roll mine in cinnamon twice for the color.
Thanks for sharing, hope some will give them a try.


----------



## ellymae (Oct 11, 2009)

Yep - they are a standard in this area.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 12, 2009)

Didn't see any potatoes either...


----------



## bbqandfootball (Dec 15, 2009)

Thought this was gonna be a recipe that has been passed down in our family for generations of potatoe candy made with real potatoes.

Bake a large potatoe, peel, and begin slowly mixing in powdered sugar. It will quickly become very thin, almost a liquid.

Keep adding the powdered sugar untill it forms a dough, roll it out, spread peanut butter on top, sprinkle with coconut, roll the whole thing up, and slice.

Good stuff. Though the peanut butter, coconut and rolling part has kinda been a transformation from it's original form. Which was just a potatoe and sugar when times were tough and my granparents couldn't afford to buy candy as children.


----------



## danj (Dec 15, 2009)

Ok the wife is gonna be makin them tomorrow


----------



## bbqandfootball (Dec 15, 2009)

The original post, or mine?


----------



## doctor phreak (Dec 16, 2009)

im irish and this is the true way to make irish potato candy...i was raised on this stuff ( probably explains why i'm so fat ) anyway moving on this candy is very addictive we never used coconut in ours but it is very easy to make and make sure you make plenty because it goes quick....and be ready for the sugar high


----------

